# Why are you hauling ass on blues? Pussies.



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I had my pass pulled 20 years ago at Purgatory (Durango) for ripping down an empty blue. In hindsight, the SLOW SKIING AREA signs were there for good reason, as the front of the resort stair steps and there are blind drop offs. There is no excuse for ripping by novice skiers. They barely know where they are going, so there is no way someone coming up on them quickly can totally predict where they are going. Ture, if someone hits your kid, beat them bloody, call the patrol, and plead temp insanity.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I hear ya ture... I ran the photo operation at purg from 90 to 96 so I spent a shitload of time below the demon headwall shooting pix of texans and okies trying to ski. I cant even count the number of times some idiot came flying off that green-blue, slow ski no jumping zone headwall and nearly hit me. Usually a local kid or at least a pretty good skier. I actually got hit a couple of times and saw a couple of others get it. It got to where I kept a whistle on my pass string and would raise enough hell for the patroll to stop them or at least scare them into not coming back by me.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

I would definitely not classify what I do as ripping by any means, but I like to board on many of the blues because I hate moguls and many of the steeper runs get severly moguled out or iced up. I can and do frequently ski the black and doubles but most of the time I enjoy cruising blues simply because conditions are usually more conducive to me having fun on my board, and I hate the park so....


----------



## cooldork (Aug 29, 2004)

dude quit getting butt hurt about us snowboarders "not riding the hard runs". Maybe your just on the wrong blacks, or your on the main runs and all us "rippers" are killin it in the trees. i say bump that to cruizin when there's pow pow to be had. and have you ever flew on a board downhill(maybe even a blue run) its dope, tell your kid to not stop in the middle of a run or just after the crest of a hill. Which I tend to find a lot of young ones doing. oh yea you also _are _going loveland, which has good runs to be had, but come on, upgrade. "get some, get some"

sorry for your kid almost getting nailed. i mean it does suck, but hell its skiing, you have to take those chances that those idiots out there don't hit you....


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

If you don't like bumps on a snowboard, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm. I like cranking out GS turns on blues. I stay on the edges away from the traversing tourons who can't link turns to save their lives. There's a reasonable way to cruise and there's an unreasonable way to cruise. The bonehead who almost nailed you and your kid was being unreasonable.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

So almost got hit by the snowmobiler at our resort peice of shit was speeding down a blue and was on the other side of the 100 feet wide trail. i hit this 15 foot cliff and was going to run it out because it was approaching last call. anyways i see him on the opposite side and figured it would be cool for me to hit because he shouldn't be in the way i hit the cliff with speed and blast out past my intended landing. and the mother fucker was stopped in front of me on his ski now on the opposite side of the run stopped directely in front of me. i barely stop and powder the fucker and he has enough balls to call me in with a warning. what a peice of shit. i about knocked the fucker out. it pisses me off i pay to be there and he is paid to be there and he can't slow down and stay clear.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Shit mike that guy is a fucker... you should have just knocked him out right there. Hes always blowin right down the dread liftline powder screwin that shit up.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thats the fucker luke with his leapard print hair. i about knocked him out. i was thinking about ditching the **** but not enough good snow in the trees and not enough people to crowd his vision. and losing the pass 2 week would suck his testicle.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

It does suck when people are flying out of control down beginner runs or even controlled fast skiing!! I ski with my 7 year old daughter (black diamond skier), and my 3 year old son who is a newbie this year. I notice that alot of black runs lead into a blue or green run. Which means you have an experienced skiier flying down a black and ending on a green and not wanting to give up on their momentum or speed for the flats. Some what understandable, but still not acceptable! It's just a variety of skill sets on the same slopes!! People need to just be a little more careful on both parts! Skiing and being the parent with kids on the slopes!! I just watch out for everyone else whenever skiing on greens and blues!! Normally no problems when on blacks or backside of mountain!! When I ski the greens and blues with my kids I usually ski the powder in the trees until my wife watches my son. Then my daughter and I go ski the trees on the black runs!! I agree with the person above!! Ski the trees!!:grin:


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Why do I always get sucked into these threads? To the guy who started this thread, it sucks you guys almost got plowed, but you were on a Blue run afterall, not a green. I would say that the problem isn't going really fast on a blue run. The problem was that the jackass was going really fast and not paying attention. 

I think that if you are on a blue run and as long as you are paying attention, skiing in control and not airing off rollers, then you can go as fast as you want as long as you do all of the above. I have spent 14 seasons now riding in CO and have come to really enjoy hauling ass on blues. I have never once come close to hitting someone because I stick to the rules above. Sooooo, shoudl we really say to everyone, you can't haul ass down blues, even straight line? Or, do we say, if you choose to haul then you had better be damn sure you're paying attention and skiing in control, otherwise you might get your ass kicked in by the mountain buzzards. 

See you guys on the mountain (I'll be the blur passing you down your favorite blue run)


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

De la Boot said:


> Why do I always get sucked into these threads? To the guy who started this thread, it sucks you guys almost got plowed, but you were on a Blue run afterall, not a green. I would say that the problem isn't going really fast on a blue run. The problem was that the jackass was going really fast and not paying attention.
> 
> I think that if you are on a blue run and as long as you are paying attention, skiing in control and not airing off rollers, then you can go as fast as you want as long as you do all of the above. I have spent 14 seasons now riding in CO and have come to really enjoy hauling ass on blues. I have never once come close to hitting someone because I stick to the rules above. Sooooo, shoudl we really say to everyone, you can't haul ass down blues, even straight line? Or, do we say, if you choose to haul then you had better be damn sure you're paying attention and skiing in control, otherwise you might get your ass kicked in by the mountain buzzards.
> 
> See you guys on the mountain (I'll be the blur passing you down your favorite blue run)


 
I agree with you about staying in control!! I see alot of controlled skiiers bombing past my kids and I, but they are totally aware of us their surroundings and usually ride the powder on the sides next to the trees. It's just being careul!! Not everyone pays attention or even cares about the next generation skiiers (kids) trying to enjoy the mountain just like the experienced do. 

I think it comes back to a similar debate about smoking! All the smokers feel they have the right to smoke and the non smokers feel they have the right not to have to breath it!! same with skiing!! An endless battle!!

I also agree that "Blue" runs are supposed to be intermmediate runs anyway's. Fast skiing is something to expect when going on a blue run. I do think people need to slow down on some of the green "family" runs when it is packed with people!

I ski fast and don't mind when other's do as well!! Just pay attention and stay in control!! Oh yeah, have fun too!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Groomed blue runs are huge fun to cruise. If you are flying (in control) along the edges, then all should be well. The rookies and snowplowers are clogging the middle anyway. Calling anyone who hauls ass on the blues "pussies" is just plain foolish.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

My three year old got creamed by a run away board yesterday. It is just frustratinng to be on the runs where so many gapers are doing dumb stuff. Soon, I'll be chasing them through the back country and no longer needing to be with the masses. For right now, I'll keep a good helmet on them and try to block for them. Certainly the girl yesterday got a piece of my mind about why leashes are important, plus she got to hike into the trees in hip deep snow to retive the board where I placed it. We've all been spoiled frequenting the parts of the mountain where only 5% of skiers go. How soon you forget!! Perspective changes on what control is whenit's your kids that people are zipping by. It certainly has changed my attitudes about what control means when I'm one of those people running out to the lift.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Smart People*

Smart people have no problem avoiding people of mixed ability. People are predictable. Someone who is having a hard time turning or looks inexperienced need LOTS of room--thus they are predictable. It is always your responsibility to avoid the people below you. AND if you know what you are doing, you have an even greater burden of responsibility. At some point, everyone was a little kid or a gaper and at some point, we all made bad decisions about our abilities vs. the terrain.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

like many expert skiers, I like going fast and arcing big turns on the blues. The problem is when someone does it in congested conditions or startles people by overtaking them too closely from behind. No one likes to be frightened or startled. It must be even worse when your kid gets nearly hit. Having said that, I occasionally point em to get by someone and intrude into their safety zone, and know I'm too close for their comfort. I don't nearly hit them though. There can be a big difference in perception depending on whether you are the uphill or downhill skier. Usually the Ski Patrol or speed control people have a good sense of judgement on any particular skier's ability to ski fast. A novice driving the bus from the backseat looks a lot more out of control than an ex-racer going the same speed.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The way I see it if you are skiing at any area from dec 26th - jan 3rd well it is what it is.. Ware a tek vest...

Every time I go to a area people keep sayin this is open and they just dropped the rope on that. I could care less.. Too old for the parks and unless the bumps have 2+ feet you will never find me there. Crusin groomers is about the only reason I get a pass.... I dont think I ride too fast on blues but I guess I dont pay attention to the color of the runs... 

For me it is just after gettin up at 5 am for a week straight, loadin sleds, gasin sleds, oilin sleds, then -10 while unloading, now 15 miles to the lines, only a 30 min billy goat hike, makin roads, shit now broken sleds, then dealin with shitty/scary avy conditions, only followed by flat light into unrideable days..... Well sometimes a cruzy blue with a good tune on the headphones is just what the doc ordered. You will never and I mean never find me at any area this time of the year - but on the right day there is nothin better than blue groomers!!


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm with you RDNEK. I love my sled for the BC powder and for getting away from the hordes. Problem is the avy danger is pretty bad over on our side of the pass right now so resort skiing it is for a while. I try to give dad and his kids more room than the average skier. You should try Aspen/Highlands. The town is a zoo but none of the fur coats seem to ski. "Empty by design" used to be their management motto before they realized it was elitist, but it does reflect real skier numbers compared to any resort on I-70. Stay away from Snowmass though.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I dont put aspen in with most of the other area's in colorado .. 

Most years we ski the 24th and 25th somewhere up there and you are right it is much different than the summit county expirence. The grandma and a few uncles/aunts still live in glenwood so I get over there from time to time. Hands down the best areas in colorado. 

Avy danger is changin by the day around here. The past couple of warm days has started it settling.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

I was at this event, here is a little blurb from Vail Daily. Some food for thought....

----------------

"Cobb, a Denver woodworker who had two daughters from a previous marriage, died of a fractured skull and other serious injuries about an hour after Hall collided with him on Lower Riva Ridge.

The crash occurred late in the afternoon as Cobb and his fiancee, Christi Neville, were taking their last run of the day. Hall was skiing down from his post as a lift operator.

"I stand before you knowing that I've taken a human life, a life that was clearly very special," a choked-up Hall said at his sentencing, Jan. 31, 2001. "I always wanted to apologize since the day it happened, but I was advised not to by my lawyer.""


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it's all about your situational awareness. I usually am in the trees on the blacks but like Durango Steve on occasion I like to run the edges of the blues.

I also slow up and talk to people as I'm coming behind them before I overtake them. A little "on your right" or left let's em know that I'm there and seems like a good practice. 

I've skied all my life but my wife is only a third year skier. What find irritating is when someone has the entire width of a run with few skiers on it and will purposefully carve in towards a lone skier and pass way too fast and close. I often follow behind my wife to prevent just that.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Theo - you got it. A little common courtesy to neophytes struggling down the hill is not only the right thing to do, it's practical. Everyone (but sociopaths) wants to avoid a collision. It ruins everybody's day. To the jokers who use snowplowers as slalom gates... well, karma's gonna get you.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Canada said:


> My three year old got creamed by a run away board yesterday...Certainly the girl yesterday got a piece of my mind about why leashes are important


That's the first I've ever heard of a runaway board in about 20 years of boarding and skiing. Any idea how she became disconnected from her board? I always figured it was impossible, unless you got your legs chainsawed off at the knees or had all 4 straps on your bindings break simultaneously.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*?*



jaffy said:


> That's the first I've ever heard of a runaway board in about 20 years of boarding and skiing. Any idea how she became disconnected from her board? I always figured it was impossible, unless you got your legs chainsawed off at the knees or had all 4 straps on your bindings break simultaneously.


I do not know. It was the beginer hill. It used to happen all the time back in the days of safety straps. It was a strange thing, but could have been reall bad if the board caught air. As it was, it just took out his skis from under him and scarred him. It's not the equipement, but the opperator that causes the problem!


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

Ture said:


> Well, another close call at Loveland today with my kid. A skilled skier straight-lining it down a congested blue run. This guy was looking to his side, distracted, and turned around just in time to see us, his eyes opened up the size of saucers and he missed us by inches going about 40 or 50 mph. A fantastic manuever, probably avoided killing my kid by a hair. AWESOME turn, dude!!!
> 
> So my question is, why do I see so many decent skiers and boarders hauling ass on blues? When I get a chance to go up and catch a few runs by myself on something that actually takes some skill I never see you ******* up there. Where are you? I haul ASS but I do it on the empty hard stuff that everyone else is apparently avoiding.
> 
> ...


Ture, I think that you're smart enough to figure out what's going on. Some people have lack of judgement when they do anything, but it's not everybody. I ski with a group of about 7 people who rip, we are everywhere on the mountain. Sometimes we haul ASS on blues and sometimes we keep it in check, but we do it with good judgement and nobody's ever had an incident in the years that we've been riding together. 

I would realize this and take the appropriate measures to protect your son and yourself. Maybe you should talk with your resort patrollers and come up with a solution, I can put you in touch with a couple if you would like? When I started skiing 26 years ago there were plenty of idiots around and I was 4 years old. I haven't had even a close call once in that time because I have always been aware of my surroundings and learned to be that way at any early age. I'm not saying that your son is not. You can usually hear and should be constantly looking uphill for out of control people if you're on terrain where you know people are going to people out of control. 

And in response to the last part of your post, it just sounds like an ego trip. Are you trying to make yourself sound better than everyone else? 

When is the 'Buzz going to be about posting on stoke and trips and quit being such a bitch forum? This isn't the first time I've seen this exact post on here.


Luke


----------



## jmrolak (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunatley there are millions of skiers and snowboarders out there these days. What happened to locals only? Capitalism has turned skiing into a very accessible sport. Yes it is hectic out there, lift lines, and thinking about not running over other skiers. 

But in response to the last post, I had a fantastic day on the hills. 3 laps in the backcountry with my happy dogs who are exhausted. And then several hours At the area with fresh snow (tomorrow should be sick). Aren't we lucky to live close to the slopes and enjoy the fantastic days. Yes, the popularity of skiing is sometimes a hindrance but can you blame them? Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## hockeyhefay (May 1, 2008)

APPARENTLY YOU DONT KNOW THAT YOU ARE A GAPER. YOUR PROBLEM IS THAT HARD TERRAIN YOU ARE TEARING UP AT LOVELAND DOES NOT EXIST. YOU ARE THE PUSSY AND YOU COULD'NT EVEN SHINE MY SHOES YOU ******. 

PS. MAYBE YOUR KID SHOULD TRY BALLET


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

What's wrong with Ballet?

P.S. 

Does it bother anyone else when people skin up my boot pack on the blues?


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Ballet is incredibly athletic. Here's proof:


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Hauling ass*

Now that's HAULING ASS.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

i go as fast as i can on blues to warm up before hitting the terrain parks, there is nothing better than hitting freshly groomed cord first thing. ture you should learn to stay out of peoples way that like to rip on blues, stay on the green where you belong.


----------



## katiekat (Dec 17, 2008)

I think people just need to be responsible about their skiing and boarding. I had a class of 7 year olds on a green trail about 2 weeks ago. The trail got a little narrow at the end and it was a busy day. All four of my students were capable of turning and stopping but it didn't make much difference because people kept flying through there way too fast. My kids kept getting plowed over. I was trying to stay to the back of the group and keep them moving but my students were getting scared. Every time I stopped to help one of them up I'd give the person who hit them a piece of my mind real quick only to turn around and see another one of my students getting hit by someone going too fast. It took a lot of convincing to get them back on that trail. 

The responsibility code exists for a reason. I just wish people would actually do what it says more often. We'd all be a lot better off.


----------

